# New TT owner from kent



## 31K (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi everyone just a quick hello I own an 03 180. Any other tt owners from kent?


----------



## i_want_one_of_those (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey there

Another TT newbie here

Collected my V6 yesterday! YAY!!!!

Spence
(Ashford)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi 31k, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## 31K (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks for the warm welcome everyone, look forward to being an active forum member.


----------



## 31K (Dec 4, 2013)

i_want_one_of_those said:


> Hey there
> 
> Another TT newbie here
> 
> ...


haha sounds nice we should meet up some time


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

I've recently bought a 225 bhp silver coupe on an 02 plate, seems great although have had to have a abdominal operation so can't drive for couple of months, but planning all sorts of stuff, as soon as I'm up and about.

Want to start with getting the ecu upgrade, have you guys any thoughts on where to star with your own? Or you like them as they are?

Ps I'm in Rochester/ Gillingham area, would be up for a meet it something to share ideas, also mine has about 92k on the clock is this a bit high mileage to mess about with too much?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31K (Dec 4, 2013)

millsyboy101 said:


> I've recently bought a 225 bhp silver coupe on an 02 plate, seems great although have had to have a abdominal operation so can't drive for couple of months, but planning all sorts of stuff, as soon as I'm up and about.
> 
> Want to start with getting the ecu upgrade, have you guys any thoughts on where to star with your own? Or you like them as they are?
> 
> ...


Hey bro yeah I would definitely be up for meeting up some time


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Hi, 31k where you from?

Kent has always been a hard place to get a organised meet going so good to see some new members.


----------



## 31K (Dec 4, 2013)

ian222 said:


> Hi, 31k where you from?
> 
> Kent has always been a hard place to get a organised meet going so good to see some new members.


Im from gillingham u?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Herne bay


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

So that 2 of us from Gillingham and one from herne bay, that's not too far apart at all, anyone else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I want one of those is from ashford


----------



## 31K (Dec 4, 2013)

Yh all within reasonable distance we should organise a meet soon mayb early next year?


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds good to me mate, any of you guys had anything done to yours yet? I'm planning to just in hospital at moment as had an op so can't drive for another month or so which is annoying, got lots of stuff planned, wouldn't mind a ecu remap, as heard that's meant to give a decent power gain, but seem good value for money for a basic one being about £300 odd quid for about 35 odd bhp more, well on the 225 bhp, which seems quick enough anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Loads done to mine mate, if your gonna get a map done only one place to go, wak in staines is the man. Do a search for him and you wont be dissapointed. He will be more than 300 quid though but worth the extra.


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Great read a lot on here about him, just can't wait to get back on the road at the moment, but least I'm saving the pennies whilst being in here, thing is you don't mind spending the money if you are getting good work done, I can already feel it burning a whole in my pocket, you got any photos of yours on here yet? I haven't but mine silver I'm hoping to get a wrap done on the top bit and wing mirrors, looks good in carbon fiber, but they have the Quattro sports that look like that standard don't they? So have been trying to think of other colours and get some alloys similar coloured but again no idea what type and seen a nice body kit in the ttshop and few similar ones around that ain't too Leary. So how long have u had yours??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

So that's 4 of us that seem up for it, or am I miscounting ? so won't be long til there are a fair few knocking about

So who has got what again there me

Milsey

Gillingham 225 coupe basically standard 02 plate

Ian 222 with about 300bhp. And had a fair few bits done herne bay

31k who had 03 plate 180bho

And I want one of those in ashford with a v6,

So a good selection of cars there pretty much as much of a mix that you could get from 4 cars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Not 300 bhp mate about 250 its only been mapped.

Loads of photos heres one.


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh cool must have misread as was middle of night [PERSEVERING FACE]. Looks nice nice wheels too, just got a quote for that wrap I was talking about ) £220 for Matt or shiny carbon fibre for roof and wing mirrors seems reasonable considering how much a decent respray etc would cost, place it called tmc London window tinting and car wrapping website shows lots of decent jobs. Think I'm gonna look up that wak you mentioned, did he simply re do the ecu or did you have anything else done? Like air filter, recirculating valve or exhaust or anything? As I don't have a clue if it worth getting any of that done, cos read some places that it makes a difference and other that sometimes other bits can be a hindrance because realistically doesn't matter what figures etc say, I think it more about the feel of the car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31K (Dec 4, 2013)

Ian your car looks sick man, loving the rims


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

It does look brilliant I'm still in hospital hopefully out next few days and I'll upload the basics of mine then can stray to do something at long last, any of you other guys got any shots if yours to upload?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarrieTT101 (Dec 26, 2013)

millsyboy101 said:


> Sounds good to me mate, any of you guys had anything done to yours yet? I'm planning to just in hospital at moment as had an op so can't drive for another month or so which is annoying, got lots of stuff planned, wouldn't mind a ecu remap, as heard that's meant to give a decent power gain, but seem good value for money for a basic one being about £300 odd quid for about 35 odd bhp more, well on the 225 bhp, which seems quick enough anyway
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi All
I am a newbee. Live in Kent (Farningham way). Own a silver 54 TT - nothing special - just the 1.6 but I love it dearly  . Would also be up for a meet in the new year...........


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Cool mate, think that's about 5 people I can't actually drive for another 3/4 weeks myself as had abdominal surgery, but well up for that as so do few other seem to be, think it's just a matter of appreciating the Tt in my opinion. A bit nearer the time I suppose can arrange a date, or if it's before I'm able to attend myself, may be able to get other half to ferry us over, hopefully with a little bit of work done by then too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKH83 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi new owner of a 2009 TTS great fun to drive puts a smile on my face every time lol Hernebay


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

TKH83 said:


> Hi new owner of a 2009 TTS great fun to drive puts a smile on my face every time lol Hernebay


Welcome to the forum, few local people on here by looks of things now, so yours is a mk2 then. Very nice. Any pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31K (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok, so looks like there is a good few TT owners from Kent on here. Anyone in particular fancy organising a meet? I will if no one else can be bothered lol. I'll be free most of the time this month so just depends on when and where I guess.


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm up for it, but still a good 3 weeks til I'm driving again. So may have to give this one a miss, but definitely up for it.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

CarrieTT101 said:


> millsyboy101 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good to me mate, any of you guys had anything done to yours yet? I'm planning to just in hospital at moment as had an op so can't drive for another month or so which is annoying, got lots of stuff planned, wouldn't mind a ecu remap, as heard that's meant to give a decent power gain, but seem good value for money for a basic one being about £300 odd quid for about 35 odd bhp more, well on the 225 bhp, which seems quick enough anyway
> ...


Hi carrieTT just noticed your post, so how long have you had yours? And is it a coupe or roadster?

Sent from my iPad


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

Welcome... Your gonna love the car, nice to get some litte extras on to really make it your own! If your current gear knob is looking abit scratched and worn etc. I make custom knobs to any design and shape you want that fit the TT manual gear lever

Custom built - 265 gram aluminium - counter sank thread for "short shift" feel

Just PM me if you want any more info


----------



## Steveokent (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I'm a new TT owner from near Folkestone. I would definitely be up for a meet in Kent at some point.


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Finally back on the road again, and went and got myself an APR stage 1 ecu upgrade, divert or valve from forge and pipercross filter. So now well up for that meet

Sent from my iPad


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome. Not in Kent i'm an Essex girl living in Norfolk with her 03 180 Quattro and loving it. Have fun  Lois


----------



## millsyboy101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Cool, how long you been up there then? And how long you had your car??

Sent from my iPad


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

millsyboy101 said:


> Cool, how long you been up there then? And how long you had your car??
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Been up here 25 years now and still not a local :? Bought my TT from Norfolk Performance cars in september last year. Hoping to go to our meet on the A140 on 2/2/14 and looking forward to it as they are a great bunch of guys.  Lois


----------



## 31K (Dec 4, 2013)

So when is everyone available for this meet?


----------

